
CodeConf 2011 // A conference focused on social coding presented by GitHub - there
http://codeconf.com/
======
swanson
Sounds really awesome, wish I didn't live so far away from SF or had a bit
more notice :)

Hopefully they stream or have videos up, I really want to see the talks from
@ryah, @jashkenas, and @jacobian

------
terinjokes
Too bad my company doesn't pay for conferences, I, too, would love to go, but
it's much to expensive for me.

I'm in Florida. Anyone know of a similar conference in perhaps the Orlando
area?

~~~
kaylarose
MagicRuby, Fri-Sat. <http://magic-ruby.com/>

It's not about "social coding" per-se, but it's in Orlando and it's FREE.

------
alanthonyc
I signed up! If anyone wants to hook up, let me know. Same user name on
twitter and lanyrd.com.

------
seiji
First thoughts:

Delightful site. Scrolling is the new black. Strange they aren't using IDs in
elements so you could link to sections though (e.g.
<http://codeconf.com/#location>).

GitHub will clear between $100k and $125k after expenses.

The personal notes about favorite sights and attractions are a nice touch.

